# Bible Concordance



## JS116 (Aug 23, 2011)

Hey PB, I rarely ever get on this forum(or any forum for that matter),but I have a 2 quick questions please forgive me I'm not posting this in the right place.I just wanted to know can I use my Strong's Bible Concordance with ESV bible?It's mainly based off of KJV text.Also what are some good hermanuetical resources?I only have R.C. Sprouls Knowing Scripture series as a start.I'm just trying to get back into really studying the scriptures on daily like I used too.Any other reading suggestions are also fine too,appreciate it!


----------



## JM (Aug 23, 2011)

Sure, you can use Strong's with the ESV. It may not match up exactly but it'll get you where you're going. 

A.W. Pink has a work online, very short but sweet on the Interpretation of the Scriptures. It was very inexpensive, something like $5 bucks to buy.

I read it and wrote an outline which can be viewed here:

Interpretation of the Scriptures (Outline) « Feileadh Mor
Interpretation of the Scriptures (a little more about the book) « Feileadh Mor


----------



## py3ak (Aug 23, 2011)

You could, but it would take some translation work. If you reliably have access to the internet, however, Blue Letter Bible should adequately solve your needs with regard to finding a particular verse or looking up every occurrence of a word. Blue Letter Bible - Home Page

As far as basic interpretation goes, I have profited from:
Amazon.com: Understanding the Bible (9780310414315): Dr. John R.W. Stott: Books

Amazon.com: Principles of Biblical interpretation: Sacred hermeneutics: Louis Berkhof: Books


----------



## rookie (Aug 24, 2011)

One web site I am using more and more is Biblos.com: Search, Read, Study the Bible in Many Languages

Lots of stuff, from translations, to concordances, to commentaries, maps.....


----------



## NB3K (Aug 24, 2011)

I have the ESV English-Greek Reverse Interlinear New Testament. It has the Strongs numbers below each translation of the words. I use Thayer's and for further study Thayer cites the book and page for TDNT.


----------

